# For PC users



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks Craig ( z299y ),,for the tip 

Found it see below 
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/21222-dust-hookup-porter-cable-6931-plunge-base.html
View his great .mov file. plus see the great Jasper cir.jig at work, same video..

I got this tip off the forum from ..Craig
I had some time in the shop today and I copied his setup.

Many PC users that have the PC 690 routers would like to have a vac.pickup for the PC ,here's is just a easy and quick way to put one on your router..
I used some Hvy.wall PVC tubing drilled and taped in the pipe to hold it in place and a 1 1/4" hole for the vac.pickup hose..

You will also see the cut down ver. of the HF plate that makes it a snap to switch out the brass guides..
http://www.harborfreight.com/router-table-plate-94331.html

Note the set below comes with the 1" guide as well.
http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-router-template-guide-set-98361.html

====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice job Bj - I gotta look and see if I can make a rig like that for my Hitachi.


----------



## NiteWalker (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice job! I noticed that setup too (Craig's post) and thought about trying it out. 
How tall did you make the PVC part?


----------

